# Homeless guy wants stimulus checks.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So this nice homeless guy I talk to has an expired I.D and no address. He makes a few bucks here and there from people giving him money, but hasn't filed a tax return in probably 10 years. I don't want to give him my address and he doesn't know anyone with an address. Can someone help us out on how he can get his stimulus checks? Does he need an updated ID if he we're to go to HR BLOCK? Could he open a P.O Box? Someone probably knows.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Our society is structured to be very discriminatory against homeless people. Meanwhile we'll give $1400 away to people who make $70,000 a year.

I don't think you can open a P.O. box without having a physical address sadly. Nor can you likely get a job, get a driver license, get a gun permit, or any number of other helpful things without having a home address. There are a lot of catch-22s in there designed to keep homeless people homeless 2nd class citizens.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Our society is structured to be very discriminatory against homeless people. Meanwhile we'll give $1400 away to people who make $70,000 a year.
> 
> I don't think you can open a P.O. box without having a physical address sadly. Nor can you likely get a job, get a driver license, get a gun permit, or any number of other helpful things without having a home address. There are a lot of catch-22s in there designed to keep homeless people homeless 2nd class citizens.


There might be a way. Glad, I didn't get his hopes up telling him something I couldn't deliver on.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe he could get a homeless shelter or advocacy center to let him use their address?

If this isn't a thing, it should be.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Maybe he could get a homeless shelter or advocacy center to let him use their address?
> 
> If this isn't a thing, it should be.


Yeah, he just lives in a tent.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

What he need to do is rent a non P.O. Box, they are more expensive but they don’t have the restrictions a normal P.O. Box has because it’s privately owned, do a search online for them, I have no clue what or where they’d be in your area


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

NicFit said:


> What he need to do is rent a non P.O. Box, they are more expensive but they don't have the restrictions a normal P.O. Box has because it's privately owned, do a search online for them, I have no clue what or where they'd be in your area


I guess that might be an expensive option.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

June132017 said:


> I guess that might be an expensive option.


Compared to not getting anything at least it's an option, they aren't very expensive, just not as cheap as an actual P.O. Box


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

General delivery, whatever town, whatever zip code is free.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Foreign-speaking illegal aliens qualify for US government ID’s and free stimulus checks. If they can figure it out, your homeless buddy can too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a UPs box. No home address required.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ing-stimulus-checks-homeless-poor/5265130002/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> So this nice homeless guy I talk to has an expired I.D and no address. He makes a few bucks here and there from people giving him money, but hasn't filed a tax return in probably 10 years. I don't want to give him my address and he doesn't know anyone with an address. Can someone help us out on how he can get his stimulus checks? Does he need an updated ID if he we're to go to HR BLOCK? Could he open a P.O Box? Someone probably knows.


General Deliver for Mr. Homeless man at " His City " Post Office.

The Postal Service still employs this arcane method.

Mail deliveted General Delivery to the Post Office.
And
Post office boxes do not cost that much.

How old is this guy ?



Uber's Guber said:


> Foreign-speaking illegal aliens qualify for US government ID's and free stimulus checks. If they can figure it out, your homeless buddy can too.


It is EASIER for Foreign Aliens than Homeless Americans !


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How old is this guy ?
> Post automatically merged: 26 minutes ago


I think he is about 57.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I think he is about 57.


HE BETTER GET SET UP FOR MEDICAID & SOCIAL SECURITY !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I think uou need to have filed tax returns to get it...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think uou need to have filed tax returns to get it...


At 57 . . . it is rare for someone NOT to have worked in 57 years.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I think he is about 57.


Is his name Heinz? Does he have a German accent?

He can use my address but that may create more issues than it resolves.

.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

June132017 said:


> So this nice homeless guy I talk to has an expired I.D and no address. He makes a few bucks here and there from people giving him money, but hasn't filed a tax return in probably 10 years. I don't want to give him my address and he doesn't know anyone with an address. Can someone help us out on how he can get his stimulus checks? Does he need an updated ID if he we're to go to HR BLOCK? Could he open a P.O Box? Someone probably knows.


by filing a tax return he can get all past stimulus credits
find a VITA office near you here and send him there:

https://irs.treasury.gov/freetaxprep/


----------

